# 'Cap Pilar' revisited



## paul0510 (Jul 25, 2005)

Just a couple of days ago in Colchester, I was introduced to my friend’s elderly mother of spritely 93 years who, on learning I had spent many years as a navigator at sea, proceeded to lay before me several of her diaries from the late ‘30s which included newspaper cuttings concerning the voyage of the ‘Cap Pilar’ and postcards received from her ‘gentleman-friend’ aboard, one George Batterbury, who had been hired as navigator. In addition she is in possession of the then Master, Adrian Seligman’s 1993 published book of the 2 year round-the-world voyage. Her idea of producing a book with her own shore-based angle on the trip has started to take shape. When I mentioned this forum and its worldwide acceptance, she asked if I could put out feelers to see if any of our older members either took part on this epic journey or, at least, knew somebody who did. George Batterbury is, I understand, alive and kicking at a merry 99. Over to you, boys!


P.S. Member ‘stein’ already has a picture and some info relating to this vessel.


----------



## ray1buck1 (Sep 4, 2005)

Paul
There is a manifest for the “Cap Pilar” which arrived New York on the 12th July 1938, the ship sailed from Montego Bay on the 11th May 1938, Cayman Islands 23rd June 1928 with 27 crew, the Master was Adrian Seligman aged 28, Navigator was George Batterbury aged 27, Master and navigator signed on in St Malo France on the 12th August 1936 Stewardess was Jane Seligman, also signed on 12th August 1936, aged 22 the assistant Stewardess Jessica Seligman signed on in Auckland NZ on the 12th July 1937,
should the manifest be of any interest send me your email address in a PM 
Ray


----------



## Martin Knowles (Jan 11, 2011)

*Cap Pilar*

Those who have followed the Cap Pilar story will be sad to hear that George Batterbury, navigator, died peacefully in Sidney B.C. on December 17th 2010 aged 99. During the voyage George wrote letters to his friend Esme Wailes with whom he had played tennis while Classics Master at Mistley School in Essex. Esme copied these letters into four notebooks accompanied by cuttings from the News Chronicle and these came to my attention at end 2009 following my letters in the Essex County Standard asking whether anyone remembered the Cap Pilar which I had boarded in her mud berth at Wivenhoe in 1943. Esme is still going strong now aged 95 as mentionned in Paul O'Donavan's post. In December this year I had the letters with photos and newspaper articles and subsequent history of the ship printed in a limited numbered edition which may be of interest to those who have read Adrian Seligman's book about the voyage. I include the manifest of the ship's company when she arrived in New York referred to in Ray's post which reached me from another source. In May 2010 the Rowhedge Heritage Trust held a Cap Pilar exhibition and the the exhibition party was attended by Esme Barrett (nee Wailes) and by Jessica Crawford (nee Seligman) who was born during the voyage . George Batterbury joined the occasion by telephone and loud speaker in fine form and thrilled with the renewed interest being taken in this venerable ship. Cap Pilar was a 300 ton barquentine built for cod-fishing off Newfoundland sailing out of St Malo in1911. Today she would be a well preserved tall ship but unfortunately she became a casualty of wartime neglect. No engine, no radio, and an average speed round the world in 1936-38 of 4 knots. I came across her at a very young age and devoured Adrian Seligman's book while at school. In my letter to the Essex County Standard I said that I once had a dream and she was called Cap Pilar. Clearly many people have had a similar dream and parts of the Cap Pilar are still being treasured all round Colchester! 
Martin Knowles. Colchester. Essex.


----------



## paul0510 (Jul 25, 2005)

Martin,

great to have you on board, so-to-speak and proud to be the owner of copy No. 40/100 of your book 'Round the world with the Cap Pilar', signed by Esmé herself. I had composed a letter to George shortly before Christmas unknowingly that he had 'crossed the bar' just days before. Have since revised my wording and will send my sentiments to George's son who, presumably, is to be reached at the same address in BC.
Having had access to the original diaries it is just great to see them in book form. Thank you, Martin, so much for your efforts!


----------



## Martin Knowles (Jan 11, 2011)

Dear Paul,
Many thanks for your enthusiastic reception of my Cap Pilar book based on Esme's notebooks and George's letters. I gather from Esme that you are in fact friends of her daughter Margot but came to see Esme herself recently. Mark Batterbury's address is **** Sooke River Rd, Sooke, V9Z OX9, BC Canada. e-mail [email protected]*****. If you need the **** please let me know by e-mail to [email protected] but I am sure any letter sent to George's address in Sidney will reach him.
Best wishes, Martin.


----------



## probablynot (Nov 29, 2012)

Recently I rediscovered an interest in ship modelling that had lain dormant since I watched my dad make a (rubbish!) model of HMS Bounty back in -- ooh, you don't want to know!
While researching the various options on a lot of ship modelling forums, I had a flashback to a time when I was young. I remembered cycling out from Colchester to Wivenhoe with my friend Trev, and seeing the wreck of a big wooden ship half buried in the mud at the side of the River Colne (Essex, UK).
I'm talking 1950 here ...
We were actually able to clamber over the wreck. Sadly I can't remember detail, but I'm sure it was way too far gone for a restoration project. I do remember we asked a local about it, and he said it was the Cap Pilar.

I've since learned that the Cap Pilar was built in 1911 at St Malo. It is described variously as a 295-tonne Newfoundland cod-fishing schooner, or as a barquentine. And it set off on an extensive round-the-world voyage in September 1936, returned to Falmouth two years later and ended up as a derelict in Wivenhoe.
I was sad to find out that it eventually met a fiery death in 1966.

Sorry, no, I haven't read the Adrian Seligman book about it. Yet.
Does the book contain pictures? Or better still, plans? What I'd be looking for is detail that I could use for making a model.

I understand there could be some information about the Cap Pilar in a Rowhedge maritime museum. Might this extend, perhaps, to details of the ship's construction?

Brian


----------



## Martin Knowles (Jan 11, 2011)

Dear Brian, Delighted to find a fellow "Cap Pilar" enthusiast who also discovered this old ship at Wivenhoe in the 1940's. I still have a few copies of the book I published based on navigator George Batterbury's letters to Esme Wailes (who is still alive and kicking in Colchester age 95). The book is full of photographs of when CP was still sailing but also of her final decline and destruction in Wivenhoe dry dock which show her lines nicely. But I also tried to build a model of her for the Rowhedge Trust and could find no exact record, but much other information about her sister ships from Saint Malo. I prepared a guide for ship modellers with photos of all critical details. I am not a professional modeller but have built 4 ships of the line with keel, frames etc carved out of wood from a Queen Anne oak tree on our farm which Nick Baker at Rowhedge describes as basic but authentic and the same probably applies to my Cap Pilar model.
Not sure how this system works but maybe you can reach me direct by email [email protected] if you would like a copy of "Round the World With the Cap Pilar" which I edited and more importantly my "Notes for ship modellers". Good luck with your project and hope to hear from you. Martin Knowles.

QUOTE=probablynot;637699]Recently I rediscovered an interest in ship modelling that had lain dormant since I watched my dad make a (rubbish!) model of HMS Bounty back in -- ooh, you don't want to know!
While researching the various options on a lot of ship modelling forums, I had a flashback to a time when I was young. I remembered cycling out from Colchester to Wivenhoe with my friend Trev, and seeing the wreck of a big wooden ship half buried in the mud at the side of the River Colne (Essex, UK).
I'm talking 1950 here ...
We were actually able to clamber over the wreck. Sadly I can't remember detail, but I'm sure it was way too far gone for a restoration project. I do remember we asked a local about it, and he said it was the Cap Pilar.

I've since learned that the Cap Pilar was built in 1911 at St Malo. It is described variously as a 295-tonne Newfoundland cod-fishing schooner, or as a barquentine. And it set off on an extensive round-the-world voyage in September 1936, returned to Falmouth two years later and ended up as a derelict in Wivenhoe.
I was sad to find out that it eventually met a fiery death in 1966.

Sorry, no, I haven't read the Adrian Seligman book about it. Yet.
Does the book contain pictures? Or better still, plans? What I'd be looking for is detail that I could use for making a model.

I understand there could be some information about the Cap Pilar in a Rowhedge maritime museum. Might this extend, perhaps, to details of the ship's construction?

Brian[/QUOTE]


----------



## Carmen (Nov 19, 2014)

*Voyage of the Cap Pilar*

I am absolutely thrilled to find all this information and interest about the grand sailing ship, the Cap Pilar! My grandfather, Welsley James Murision sailed on the Cap Pilar on their around the world voyage, and I have a photo album that was put together by himself and Alan Burgess. It is my favourite memory of him and his fascinating life. On the first page of the album is written: "The Voyage of the Cap Pilar around the World. By Adrian Seligman, Peter Roach. No Risks no romances, By Alan Burgess". Some photos to follow shortly


----------



## Carmen (Nov 19, 2014)

Sorry - typo... My grandfather's surname is "Murison"


----------



## Carmen (Nov 19, 2014)

*Photos from the album "The Voyage of the Cap Pilar"*

I have 15 pages of photos. Here are 2...


----------



## Martin Knowles (Jan 11, 2011)

*Cap Pilar*

Thanks "Carmen" for your posting. Although I have seen most of the photos of the voyage your second PDF includes some I have not seen before. Especially interesting is the group assembly and maybe we can identify them all with a bit of patience. I suppose no clues eg on the back of your photo.
All a bit quiet now since George Batterbury died but I gather a few copies of my compilation of his letters and photos still emerge from time to time from the Wivenhoe Bookshop. Meanwhile Esme Barret still going strong in her retirement home now age 98. Will mention your connection when I next see her. Martin Knowles.


----------



## Carmen (Nov 19, 2014)

Thanks for your response. Unfortunately there are no notes on the back of most of the photos, except for some post cards on one of the pages i.e. To the left of this picture we went to Bean River - "The Switzerland of WS" - Had Lunch - The "Loop" sign "the Tea Shoppe". Another one says: Pine Hotel Swimming Pool - Sunday Aug 7/38 - This photo Digby Gut...Let me know if you would like me to send you the rest of the album. You might find something interesting.


----------



## Martin Knowles (Jan 11, 2011)

*Cap Pilar*

Thanks, Carmen. But I think my involvement in the Cap Pilar story now closed apart from sharing memories and info with Esme Barrett whose diaries/letters from George Batterbury started the whole thing following my letter to the Essex County Standard "Does anyone remember the Cap Pilar?" Apparently half Colchester/Rowhedge/Wivenhoe did!
So no need to send me your album. But very interested to hear that your grandfather was one of the Cap Pilar crew - joined in Cape Town from the Cape Times and a musician according to Seligman page 126 - have not searched the rest of the book for any mentions!


----------



## timo (May 25, 2004)

Just read the book, I found the 1941 print in a bookshop, good read of an era never to be seen again.


----------



## Martin Knowles (Jan 11, 2011)

*Cap Pilar*

Further thought following postings from Carmen and Timo, not sure whether either of you aware of "Round the World with the Cap Pilar" which I typed, edited and had printed privately in 2011. This contained the letters written during the voyage to Esme Barrett by George Batterbury, navigator and brother of Jane Seligman, together with countless photos and newspaper articles from the News Chronicle from Esme's notebooks, plus a supplement on the later demise of this fine barque at Wivenhoe in 1966. 
I had 200 copies printed of which only very few remain. If interested suggest separate email to me at [email protected]


----------



## Captainlittlelegs (Aug 30, 2015)

My wife's uncle George (Nunc) Smith, joined the Navy at fifteen, went on the Navy survey of the Yangtze River on HMS Kinsha, he was awarded the DSM at Gallipoli for rescuing soldiers in a rowing boat while under fire, he went to South Africa to teach in the SA Navy, in 1937 he sailed from South Africa to Australia as "Smithy" as depicted in the book and he was in the film "Christopher Columbus" (1949). He retired to Springvale House on the Isle of Wight overlooking Portsmouth which he bought with his sister, and he died in his nineties. I never met him unfortunately but I was given all his old Navy books to add to my collection. Oh and I have a signed copy of the Voyage of the Cap Pilar.


----------



## Martin Knowles (Jan 11, 2011)

*Cap Pilar*

Thanks Captainlittlegs for this news of your wife's uncle George Smith on board the CP from Cape Town to Sydney when he was already 58 and far older than the rest of the crew.
Incidentally I have news of the oldest surviving member of the crew who sailed the whole way round, joining the CP as she left London Docks on April 30th 1936. Duncan MacDonald celebrated his 100th birthday in Tasmania on July 18th this year. His son Mike sent me photos of his father at the wheel of the CP , holding a flying fish aged 21, and dressed up in full kilt etc on his 100th birthday. Jessica is of course also a surviving member of the crew but she only joined the voyage after her birth in Auckland half way round. Otherwise Esme Barrett (nee Wailes), the recipient of George Batterbury's letters which I published, is still going strong aged 99 in a retirement home in Colchester and still interested in all things Cap Pilar.
Martin Knowles.


----------



## Captainlittlelegs (Aug 30, 2015)

Thanks for that Martin, we are not far from Esme and are going to Rowhedge Heritage Trust today to see what's there. Elizabeth's mother went with George to one of the reunions in London.

A bit more about George: 

From the London Gazette

29581 - 12 MAY 1916

GALLIPOLI CAMPAIGN and EVACUATION - NAVAL AWARDS

The following awards have been approved in recognition of services rendered by Petty Officers and men of the Eastern Mediterranean Squadron between the time of landing in the Gallipoli Peninsula in April, 1915, and the evacuation in December, 1915 - January, 1916:



Petty Officer George Henry Smith, O.N. 190801. 

ON stands for Official Number

He was a Chief Petty Officer RN and he retired in 1922. He was awarded the Distinguished Service Medal for services rendered during the Gallipoli Landings and the subsequent evacuation (April 1915 - January 1916). He was posted to HMS Triumph in 1912. Triumph was sunk by the German submarine U13 in the Dardenelles on 18 May 1915.

He died on 14 December 1972 aged 91 of heart failure at Springvale House Seaview IoW with his niece Lena Dorothy May HALLAM (nee SMITH) in attendance. He was cremated and his ashes interred? at St John's Church, Ryde on 20 December 1972

From an online message

Nunc’s CV (I think this was from Dad)

George Henry SMITH Chief Petty Officer, Royal Navy, was born in Ryde IOW in 1882. (RN Service record says Northwood near Cowes)

Joined Royal Navy at 15 years of age. Served on several R.N. ships including H.M.S. Kinsha, Swiftshure and Triumph. Served in China in 1903 during the survey of the Yangtse River when photographs were taken.

Trained as a diver and served in the Med. For several years.

Served in the 1914-18 war chiefly in Med. Was at the Dardanelles in charge of evacuation of servicemen and was under fire. Was awarded the DSM for conspicuous bravery during the campaign.

Retired from R.N. as Chief Petty Officer.

Upon retirement took position as Instructor on South African Training Ship, General Botha, training cadets for South African Navy and Merchant Service. On retirement from this post joined the sailing ship Cap Pilar on her way round the world under Master Adrian Selligman and sailed under canvas from South Africa to Australia,

Through the Cap Pilar experience was invited to take part in the making of the film Christopher Columbus by Columbia Pictures and did some filming in the West Indies. Took the part of the mate on the Santa Maria.

During the 1939-45 war, being too old to rejoin the R.N. his offer of service was accepted as the skipper of a supply vessel conveying supplies to the R.N. ships in the Solent and Spithead with a volunteer crew from all walks of life. He also served as an active member of the Royal Observer Corps stationed at Seaview I.O.W. where he spent the last years of his life.

He died at the age of 92 his ashes being scattered in Spithead on the sea he knew so well.


----------



## Martin Knowles (Jan 11, 2011)

*Cap Pilar*

Thanks Captain......
I will add a copy of your post to my Cap Pilar file. My uncle-in-law (son of my Aunt's husband by his first wife) fought at Gallipoli and became a renowned first world war poet. His poems were published in a collected edition on his 100th birthday in 1993. His brother was killed at Gallipoli. His mother died the same year from typhus while nursing in Serbia. So Gallipoli features quite prominently in our family story and I am glad George was honoured for his service there.
Sounds as though you live fairly close if you know Esme and are visiting Rowhedge. Maybe you were in Rowhedge when the trust held their Cap Pilar exhibition some 4-5 years ago and Jessica also attended?
Cheers. Martin.


----------



## Patje (Dec 14, 2010)

*Photos of cap pilar*



Carmen said:


> I have 15 pages of photos. Here are 2...


Dear Carmen,

On the forum on Ships Nostalgia I find two PDF's with photos which I downloaded. You state however having 15 pages. Is it possible to receive these as PDF's?

It would be great to find out more about this fascinating adventure!

Best regards,

Patrick Janssens - Belgium
Email: [email protected]


----------



## Patje (Dec 14, 2010)

*Manifest cap pilar*



ray1buck1 said:


> Paul
> There is a manifest for the “Cap Pilar” which arrived New York on the 12th July 1938, the ship sailed from Montego Bay on the 11th May 1938, Cayman Islands 23rd June 1928 with 27 crew, the Master was Adrian Seligman aged 28, Navigator was George Batterbury aged 27, Master and navigator signed on in St Malo France on the 12th August 1936 Stewardess was Jane Seligman, also signed on 12th August 1936, aged 22 the assistant Stewardess Jessica Seligman signed on in Auckland NZ on the 12th July 1937,
> should the manifest be of any interest send me your email address in a PM
> Ray


Dear Ray,

Do you still have a copy of that manifest to send me?

Best regards,

Patrick Janssens
Email: [email protected]


----------

